# Obama, Tells crowd, courage is needed to save health care



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Courage isCode for riots n protests
Obama: Fixing health care requires 'courage' | Fox News


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess the man knows what courage is, showing his face in public. Wish he would join hildo and go back in the woods. Take pelosi and schummer with.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's failing and the ship is sinking. The rats (insurance companies) are abandoning ship left and right. The slaves in the galley(the American public) remain chained below decks as the political elite board the life rafts and call below decks to have courage.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

"force the House and Senate to work together to forge a compromise bill." 

I don't know as I see that going well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How much did he charge them for the speech?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> How much did he charge them for the speech?


3-4 hundred k is his rate right now.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's not the GOP is canceling out anything workable - dead and dying is hardly worth boasting about or fighting to keep ....

a TRUE leader would be encouraging the DemoCraps to work WITH the GOP to iron out a better package - lying constantly about the issue isn't anything productive ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> 3-4 hundred k is his rate right now.


Plus a reported 60 MILLION for a book deal.
Legislation has been introduced in the House to revoke the pension of any President who makes more that $400,000/year after leaving office.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Plus a reported 60 MILLION for a book deal.
> Legislation has been introduced in the House to revoke the pension of any President who makes more that $400,000/year after leaving office.


about 70 years ago, they didnt get a pension for all the hard work they do, LOL.
I remember reading when Truman left the White House in his station wagon with wife... Just his LT pay from the Army?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Courage isCode for riots n protests
> Obama: Fixing health care requires 'courage' | Fox News


I know this is a little off topic, but does anyone else have the overwhelming desire to snarl when they hear the name Obama?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

He only had 6 years to fix it and failed to even recognize that it sucked.

*Rancher*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The kenyon just keeps on Lying!
FBHO!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> He only had 6 years to fix it and failed to even recognize that it sucked.
> 
> *Rancher*


It was supposed to Fail!
Hilliary was supposed to be President and usher in single payor 100% Gubmint control of 1/6th of the the US economy!
'Merica woke up from a stupor and all those designs went into the Shiitter.


----------

